# LAUFA/RCDEspanyol - Partnership



## ferbert (Oct 14, 2018)

LAUFA made an historic movement in pro of the youth soccer players.
Laufa is opening an international doors for talented players. We are finally off the local boundaries  (MLS).
This program will change the way California's understand soccer.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Oct 14, 2018)

What is the framework of this partnership?  Clinics from their coaches and/or invites to train in Spain?


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Oct 14, 2018)

Cool!


----------



## ferbert (Oct 14, 2018)

PaytoplayinLancaster? said:


> What is the framework of this partnership?  Clinics from their coaches and/or invites to train in Spain?


Good question.
No clinics for anybody.
Rcde already has some of their crew here in LA to work in conjunction with laufa staff to ensure the proper training and managment of said partnership.
Yes, laufa's teams will not only be competing against DA teams. Also will be competing against European academies in Barcelona in a public/ private games, training or tournaments.


----------



## PaytoplayinLancaster? (Oct 14, 2018)

ferbert said:


> Good question.
> No clinics for anybody.
> Rcde already has some of their crew here in LA to work in conjunction with laufa staff to ensure the proper training and managment of said partnership.
> Yes, laufa's teams will not only be competing against DA teams. Also will be competing against European academies in Barcelona in a public/ private games, training or tournaments.


. Good hopefully you can help organize a tournament and get some European teams out here to see the talent.  MLS teams need the pressure from Non-MLS clubs to evolve and start helping all of the kids in Southern California instead of recruiting them.  Everyone will benefit in the end.


----------



## Raggamufin (Oct 14, 2018)

ferbert said:


> Good question.
> No clinics for anybody.
> Rcde already has some of their crew here in LA to work in conjunction with laufa staff to ensure the proper training and managment of said partnership.
> Yes, laufa's teams will not only be competing against DA teams. Also will be competing against European academies in Barcelona in a public/ private games, training or tournaments.


Isn’t Rcde already has their own academy here 

http://rcdesocceracademyla.com/


----------



## ferbert (Oct 14, 2018)

PaytoplayinLancaster? said:


> . Good hopefully you can help organize a tournament and get some European teams out here to see the talent.  MLS teams need the pressure from Non-MLS clubs to evolve and start helping all of the kids in Southern California instead of recruiting them.  Everyone will benefit in the end.


That particular topic its cooking at the kitchen right now.  Soon you guys will hear something


----------



## ferbert (Oct 14, 2018)

Raggamufin said:


> Isn’t Rcde already has their own academy here
> 
> http://rcdesocceracademyla.com/


That was a prototype. The real move was executed last Friday.


----------



## ferbert (Oct 16, 2018)

PaytoplayinLancaster? said:


> . Good hopefully you can help organize a tournament and get some European teams out here to see the talent.  MLS teams need the pressure from Non-MLS clubs to evolve and start helping all of the kids in Southern California instead of recruiting them.  Everyone will benefit in the end.


At this point, we are opening a tryout opportunity for boys from 2010 to 2003 on a daily bases. If you happen to know a talented player willing to take this challenge. Please let us know.


----------



## Fishme1 (Oct 17, 2018)

ferbert said:


> At this point, we are opening a tryout opportunity for boys from 2010 to 2003 on a daily bases. If you happen to know a talented player willing to take this challenge. Please let us know.


How does a kid tryout? Where should he go?


----------



## ferbert (Oct 17, 2018)

We don't have an specific tryout day or deadline, we are going to be identifying players during the next months (state/national cup). If your kid is currently playing DA, you will have to wait until the season is over. (Per DA rules). If you are not DA, you are more than welcome to come to us for few practices. This opportunity seems to be more beneficial for non DA players at this moment. However, if for some reason, you are at DA  but thinking or planning to leave for any circumstances. Once you are fully released, you can come to these tryouts.
You can request your tryout at our official website 
https://www.launitedfutbolacademy.com

Or contact me at  goalkeeper05@icloud.com
Thank you


----------



## GKDad65 (Oct 17, 2018)

ferbert said:


> LAUFA made an historic movement in pro of the youth soccer players.
> Laufa is opening an international doors for talented players. We are finally off the local boundaries  (MLS).
> This program will change the way California's understand soccer.



Looks like the same old "Kool Aid"
Tastes like the same old "Kool Aid"
Until we see an actual change in the environment, it'll be "Kool Aid"


----------



## ferbert (Oct 17, 2018)

Time 


GKDad65 said:


> Looks like the same old "Kool Aid"
> Tastes like the same old "Kool Aid"
> Until we see an actual change in the environment, it'll be "Kool Aid"


Don't blame you for your feelings. 
Time will tell. 
Stay tuned


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Oct 17, 2018)

ferbert said:


> LAUFA made an historic movement in pro of the youth soccer players.
> Laufa is opening an international doors for talented players. We are finally off the local boundaries  (MLS).
> This program will change the way California's understand soccer.


Curious how does this open doors internationally?
I though unless you have some kind of dual citizenship, you're pretty much stuck here until you turn 18.
Or is it that you get to play a few friendlies in Europe or have a "practice" session with their academy coaches?


----------



## ferbert (Oct 18, 2018)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> Curious how does this open doors internationally?
> I though unless you have some kind of dual citizenship, you're pretty much stuck here until you turn 18.
> Or is it that you get to play a few friendlies in Europe or have a "practice" session with their academy coaches?


You don't have to have a dual citizenship to play outside the country. that is only required if you are looking to play for another country national team. 
Any kid can play outside the country after 16 years old. 
If the player loves soccer, he or she won't be "stuck" anywhere. from an early age of 7 or 8 years old to 16 years old, many opportunities will land on each player hand.  What laufa is trying to do, is to offer another opportunity for players on top of the local choices we have (USL, MLS, College, etc...)  and be exposed on training, tournaments, or friendly games in Spain. 
Remember, RCDE is here full time in Los Angeles at laufas facilities


----------



## fhr2k3 (Oct 18, 2018)

ferbert said:


> You don't have to have a dual citizenship to play outside the country. that is only required if you are looking to play for another country national team.
> Any kid can play outside the country after 16 years old.
> If the player loves soccer, he or she won't be "stuck" anywhere. from an early age of 7 or 8 years old to 16 years old, many opportunities will land on each player hand.  What laufa is trying to do, is to offer another opportunity for players on top of the local choices we have (USL, MLS, College, etc...)  and be exposed on training, tournaments, or friendly games in Spain.
> Remember, RCDE is here full time in Los Angeles at laufas facilities



*Minors International Clearance Process*


Any player under the age of 18 who is not eligible for the Prior to 10 clearance method will be required to go through the FIFA Transfer Matching System (TMS) in order to obtain their international transfer clearance.

FIFA's Regulations state that international transfers of players are only permitted if the player is over the age of 18. However, there are three exceptions to the rule:


The player's parents move to the country in which the new club is located for reasons not linked to soccer. 
The transfer takes place within the territory of the European Union. 
The player lives outside the country, but no further than 50km from a national border. In addition, the club with which the player wishes to be registered in the neighboring association is also within 50km of that border. 
U.S. Soccer can use exceptions No. 1 and No. 3, as the second exception deals only with players in Europe.  The documentation listed below is required in order to prove a minor player qualifies for this process.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 18, 2018)

ferbert said:


> You don't have to have a dual citizenship to play outside the country. that is only required if you are looking to play for another country national team.
> Any kid can play outside the country after 16 years old.


Unfortunately, according to everything I've read, @fhr2k3 is correct. These rules were put in place to protect "trafficking" of players to European countries who eventually don't make it and end up stuck there. I suspect, though, that for truly exceptional players, FIFA may wave this.


----------



## toucan (Oct 18, 2018)

Maybe I missed that memo.  You know, the one where the European coaches are begging to get their hands on all those professional-level kids playing in the U.S.?  

Pardon my skepticism, but this sounds like bait-and-switch to me.  I'm betting that this so-called partnership to send talent to Spain is nothing more than a marketing gimmick to get kids to play at LAUFA.  I simply cannot believe that Deportivo needs LAUFA's kids.  The only thing I ever hear from European coaches is that our 18-year-olds are not as technically skilled as 14-year-olds in their own country.


----------



## GKDad65 (Oct 18, 2018)

toucan said:


> Maybe I missed that memo.  You know, the one where the European coaches are begging to get their hands on all those professional-level kids playing in the U.S.?
> 
> Pardon my skepticism, but this sounds like bait-and-switch to me.  I'm betting that this so-called partnership to send talent to Spain is nothing more than a marketing gimmick to get kids to play at LAUFA.  I simply cannot believe that Deportivo needs LAUFA's kids.  The only thing I ever hear from European coaches is that our 18-year-olds are not as technically skilled as 14-year-olds in their own country.



You must mean those kids playing in the US Soccer Developmental Academy!
I hear they are the best of the best.  Only the top 1% make it there!

...Okay, I'm feeling a bit bitchy  ...gotta go...


----------



## jpeter (Oct 18, 2018)

toucan said:


> Maybe I missed that memo.  You know, the one where the European coaches are begging to get their hands on all those professional-level kids playing in the U.S.?
> 
> Pardon my skepticism, but this sounds like bait-and-switch to me.  I'm betting that this so-called partnership to send talent to Spain is nothing more than a marketing gimmick to get kids to play at LAUFA.  I simply cannot believe that Deportivo needs LAUFA's kids.  The only thing I ever hear from European coaches is that our 18-year-olds are not as technically skilled as 14-year-olds in their own country.


Normally about the $$$, betting RCDE is  the new sugar daddy. Somebody has the pay for those park,  school fields, and coaches with those hard to understand dialects even when you know Spanish.


----------



## ferbert (Oct 18, 2018)

toucan said:


> Maybe I missed that memo.  You know, the one where the European coaches are begging to get their hands on all those professional-level kids playing in the U.S.?
> 
> Pardon my skepticism, but this sounds like bait-and-switch to me.  I'm betting that this so-called partnership to send talent to Spain is nothing more than a marketing gimmick to get kids to play at LAUFA.  I simply cannot believe that Deportivo needs LAUFA's kids.  The only thing I ever hear from European coaches is that our 18-year-olds are not as technically skilled as 14-year-olds in their own country.


Respect your pov. It's obvious that this movement is difficult to understand to many of you. I am not trying to sell any idea to anybody, i am just announcing this avenue laufa created for LA soccer players. It might not be for you. Time will tell if this is a marketing movement as you mentioned,  or something solid. In the meantime, enjoy your time. Cheers


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Oct 18, 2018)

ferbert said:


> Respect your pov. It's obvious that this movement is difficult to understand to many of you. I am not trying to sell any idea to anybody, i am just announcing this avenue laufa created for LA soccer players. It might not be for you. Time will tell if this is a marketing movement as you mentioned,  or something solid. In the meantime, enjoy your time. Cheers


If LAUFA will not be charging extra for players to go out there then I'm buying in and LOVE the idea. But if parents are going to have to dish out thousands and thousands more just to play some games out there, then..........I'll be on the wait and see side.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2018)

LAUFA does more to help combat the pay-to-play system then any other club I know of.  The entire club was founded to help inner city kids play club soccer, the notion that this is some "bait-n-switch" is beyond ludicrous.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> LAUFA does more to help combat the pay-to-play system then any other club I know of.  The entire club was founded to help inner city kids play club soccer, the notion that this is some "bait-n-switch" is beyond ludicrous.


Half of there teams are pay to play, all those ones in CSL for example.  The academy teams are not free either, they started to collect fees from the academy players last year and those parents have to pay for travel also.

They could no longer afford subsidizing the AMT of players they had so reduced teams but now with the rdce $$ they can bulid up again.

Been looking for a partnership for sometime so glad they found one.  The benefits so far touted are:
RCDE academy coaches taking over the training curriculum for some teams.
RCDE providing funding to increase the number of teams and players
RCDE inviting some players and teams to play in Spain at some point.

Seems good so far what are the other benefits of the partnership?


----------



## Kante (Oct 19, 2018)

1) mad thanks to ferbert for providing behind the scenes insight
2) call me cynical, but most of the time these things are hype. if this one isn't, awesome since I 100% agree that there needs to be some mechanism to counter the ability of the MLS clubs to invest in their academy teams but...
3) of the  three benies listed by jpeter, would bet that inviting the academy team (s) - if they continue to perform - to Spain (who pays travel?) is most likely.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2018)

jpeter said:


> Half of there teams are pay to play, all those ones in CSL for example.  The academy teams are not free either, they started to collect fees from the academy players last year and those parents have to pay for travel also.


The club dues on the non-DA teams are modest compared to most other clubs and there are no club dues for DA teams, so I have no idea what you're talking about.  Of course they can't afford to fully subsidize travel costs, they're too busy looking for outside funding because they don't charge nearly enough to pay for all their expenses.  Stop with the hate, it's unwarranted.  Talk to the club founder for 2 minutes before you go off on a soccer forum.


----------



## jpeter (Oct 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> The club dues on the non-DA teams are modest compared to most other clubs and there are no club dues for DA teams, so I have no idea what you're talking about.  Of course they can't afford to fully subsidize travel costs, they're too busy looking for outside funding because they don't charge nearly enough to pay for all their expenses.  Stop with the hate, it's unwarranted.  Talk to the club founder for 2 minutes before you go off on a soccer forum.


Well no hate but you simply don't no the facts.    They ask 2k+ per player for there pay to play teams like those in CSL.

The academy players where all asked to pay fees or donate $ starting this spring unless the family was fed level poverty.  They never subsidized travel or tournments of any players not qualified for sponsorship by da income standards.

They do what they can for lower income families which is great but don't get carried away with what you don't know.


----------



## focomoso (Oct 19, 2018)

Kante said:


> would bet that inviting the academy team (s) - if they continue to perform - to Spain (who pays travel?) is most likely.


According to the coaches, the U14 and U15 teams will get subsidized trips to Spain in the summers - youngers will have to decide if they want to go (and pay) on their own.


----------



## Runuts (Oct 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> The club dues on the non-DA teams are modest compared to most other clubs and there are no club dues for DA teams, so I have no idea what you're talking about.  Of course they can't afford to fully subsidize travel costs, they're too busy looking for outside funding because they don't charge nearly enough to pay for all their expenses.  Stop with the hate, it's unwarranted.  Talk to the club founder for 2 minutes before you go off on a soccer forum.


Sorry you really don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2018)

Runuts said:


> Sorry you really don't know what you are talking about.


Sure, 1st hand experience is worth much less than random internet banter.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> Sure, 1st hand experience is worth much less than random internet banter.


Talk with RD next time you see him if really want to know..but yes scholarships are based on economic needs and not just giving out to entire teams.   For those above certain income levels we suggest they donate or help out fundraising if not.

Why would anybody randomly talk about something unless that had real info?


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2018)

lafalafa said:


> Talk with RD next time you see him if really want to know


I have, at length.



lafalafa said:


> but yes scholarships are based on economic needs and not just giving out to entire teams.


Wrong



lafalafa said:


> For those above certain income levels we suggest they donate or help out fundraising if not.  Why would anybody randomly talk about something unless that had real info?


When you are given free club development, helping the club out is basic common decency.  Is it possible my experience with laufa was different than yours?  Apparently


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> I have, at length.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Three years experience so i guess so.

Your experience is one I'm talking about mutiple years for mutiple teams including 3 in da and one before that.

Given nothing was,


----------



## ferbert (Oct 19, 2018)

lafalafa said:


> Talk with RD next time you see him if really want to know..but yes scholarships are based on economic needs and not just giving out to entire teams.   For those above certain income levels we suggest they donate or help out fundraising if not.
> 
> Why would anybody randomly talk about something unless that had real info?


Your profile name lafalafa is interesting.  
I wish to know you to understand you better.  I have to correct you on this part of the conversation.  
My player parents pay $0 ¢0 no exceptions on social class. I am not sure what team you are or had been. But you are wrong.  We have many things to improve within the club, yes. but your statement about the club fees is false.
Can you disclose how much you are currently paying or paid before? I have the feeling that you are not saying your story and maybe narrating somebody else story.


----------



## Wez (Oct 19, 2018)

lafalafa said:


> Three years experience so i guess so.
> 
> Your experience is one I'm talking about mutiple years for mutiple teams including 3 in da and one before that.


Well, I don't mean to discount your pov, my more limited experience was very positive, it's entirely possible the success of their fundraising activities each year changes their policies on what they ask from parents.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 19, 2018)

Wez said:


> Well, I don't mean to discount your pov, my more limited experience was very positive, it's entirely possible the success of their fundraising activities each year changes their policies on what they ask from parents.


LAUFA does a tremendous job considering what resources they had available in the past.

Always scrambling to fundraiser, getting/keeping field permits, accounts current,  players interested, affordable coaches that stick around has resulted in fewer teams & players each year so hopefully they can turn the corner & bulid back up with this new partnership.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 19, 2018)

ferbert said:


> Your profile name lafalafa is interesting.
> I wish to know you to understand you better.  I have to correct you on this part of the conversation.
> My player parents pay $0 ¢0 no exceptions on social class. I am not sure what team you are or had been. But you are wrong.  We have many things to improve within the club, yes. but your statement about the club fees is false.
> Can you disclose how much you are currently paying or paid before? I have the feeling that you are not saying your story and maybe narrating somebody else story.


Sure bu12 red team, b13-b15 da teams.  At least half the team every year paid for many things including club fees, refs, tournments, travel, uniforms, and even the coaches travel expenses.  Unless a players family qualified as National level poverty there's no scholarships available in da for example.

We have at least 30 friends  that played on there different teams including ones that get very little or no subside and had/have to cover all the expenses themselfs which results in big club like fees 2k+.

Ask RD for a budget breakdown / team spreadsheet for any of the CSL teams if you want to get a idea


----------



## ray8 (Oct 19, 2018)

ferbert said:


> Time will tell if this is a marketing movement as you mentioned,  or something solid.


Well it could be both.
Make no mistakes, parents. I've seen this before, many times. How many Boca Jr's players are training in Argentina? 
I love what Laufa did for my son. I won't mention names but over the years there have been many involved with Laufa that gave a lot for zero financial return, especially the directors. 
Their 2003 team didn't get to continue as an academy, even though Ballistic United's team was accepted. They're in Pleasanton, CA. Lots of money there. The team is garbage but there's more money there to pay tribute to the USSDA. 
Guys, wishes don't make fishes. Do not expect anything more than maybe better coaching oversight. 
No one can expect to be sent to Spain for free. Spain exports their players.


----------



## ferbert (Oct 20, 2018)

Lafalafa You forgot to mention; the gas you spend when you travel to practices/games, soccer cleats and probably the restaurant bill after the games. Lol
Giving a full detailed breakdown if $3 or $5 is good to pay your ref fees, is not of my interest here. There are important things here on my main post
Uniforms: You buy your own uniform no matter where you play.
Travel expenses: varies depending the event.  Sometimes you pay for your son, sometimes not. Ie. Laufa is paying for a hotel/resort for academy players at this coming showcase in dan diego. What other club do this? I really don't get your hate against a club who take care of you for 3 years. I get that you will miss the benefits of the partnership with espanyol, (unlucky for you) but...
What do you really want or get from soccer? Do you want a club to pay you to have your son in a team?
I hope boca is treating you better.

FYI: We are at the academy post category on this site, right? With that being cleared. Academy teams at laufa are founded. Id never talk about csl teams. That have their own  story. Don't mix them up


----------



## ray8 (Oct 21, 2018)

ferbert said:


> FYI: We are at the academy post category on this site, right? With that being cleared. Academy teams at laufa are founded. Id never talk about csl teams. That have their own  story. Don't mix them up


But you're asking for players to try out for the CSL teams at the moment.


----------



## ferbert (Oct 21, 2018)

ray8 said:


> But you're asking for players to try out for the CSL teams at the moment.


That might be a mistake from my end. 
I am inviting eligible players to join our academy teams, which at this moment only club players are eligible.


----------



## Pij (Oct 21, 2018)

ferbert said:


> That might be a mistake from my end.
> I am inviting eligible players to join our academy teams, which at this moment only club players are eligible.



I look at this as a wonderful situation for the current and future LAUFA players no matter what....the positives will outweigh the negatives.  Congratulations on the partnership and wishing the group much success.


----------



## lafalafa (Oct 21, 2018)

ferbert said:


> That might be a mistake from my end.
> I am inviting eligible players to join our academy teams, which at this moment only club players are eligible.


You have made several mistakes and misrepresented the facts so why don't you just come clean and admit it?  You're not foolin anybody with the pay to play schemes.

First off why don't  tell everyone how many academy players "donated" funds to laufa in the past year?  How many tax deduction letters went out?  Oh wait I already know the answer to that but let's see what mistaken numbers you make up?

Enjoy the partnership but don't come here with the bs.  Without the facts... your words are nothing  because they are not based on the reality of what's gone down and the fact LAUFA has no olders program because families don't want to be on 0-11 last place teams giving up 71 goals and scoring just 3 training past 10pm and paying big bucks for that "privilege" @ https://coastsoccer.us/web/coastsoccer/standings?YEAR=2018&SEX=B&AGE=15&BRACKET=0P

And btw we have no affiliation with Boca, so another "mistake" on your part, keep up the good work you're batting close to zero so far.


----------



## ferbert (Oct 21, 2018)

Pij said:


> I look at this as a wonderful situation for the current and future LAUFA players no matter what....the positives will outweigh the negatives.  Congratulations on the partnership and wishing the group much success.


Thank you Pij


----------



## ferbert (Oct 21, 2018)

lafalafa said:


> You have made several mistakes and misrepresented the facts so why don't you just come clean and admit it?  You're not foolin anybody with the pay to play schemes.
> 
> First off why don't  tell everyone how many academy players "donated" funds to laufa in the past year?  How many tax deduction letters went out?  Oh wait I already know the answer to that but let's see what mistaken numbers you make up?
> 
> ...


Good luck lafalafa. Your level isn't mine. 
Contact me in case you want to come back. I will personally evaluate you. 
Thanks for your info.


----------



## GKDad65 (Oct 26, 2018)

lafalafa said:


> You have made several mistakes and misrepresented the facts so why don't you just come clean and admit it?  You're not foolin anybody with the pay to play schemes.
> 
> First off why don't  tell everyone how many academy players "donated" funds to laufa in the past year?  How many tax deduction letters went out?  Oh wait I already know the answer to that but let's see what mistaken numbers you make up?
> 
> ...


----------



## hattrick (Mar 21, 2019)

I'm interested to know how this partnership is working out?  Any big changes that the RCDEspanyol coaches have brought to the teams? Style of play, training etc.?


----------



## jpeter (Mar 22, 2019)

hattrick said:


> I'm interested to know how this partnership is working out?  Any big changes that the RCDEspanyol coaches have brought to the teams? Style of play, training etc.?


My son has a younger classmate that plays for the 04's and there where pretty disappointed they didn't get the u16/17 age group for next season so most are shopping around as a result.  Not much changed according to them.


----------



## SBFDad (Mar 22, 2019)

jpeter said:


> My son has a younger classmate that plays for the 04's and there where pretty disappointed they didn't get the u16/17 age group for next season so most are shopping around as a result.  Not much changed according to them.


Not getting 16/17 for next year is a real bummer for these kids and families. Curious what the criteria is for expansion. Like why LAGSD but not LAUFA? Pushes some good players out of DA. Not easy to settle at another academy at this point, especially since the oldest players are 04s trying to break into teams that will be heavy 03s. Takes a bit of the shine off of the RCDE marriage with the pathway capped at U15.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 22, 2019)

hattrick said:


> I'm interested to know how this partnership is working out?  Any big changes that the RCDEspanyol coaches have brought to the teams? Style of play, training etc.?


The new director of coaching from Espanyol is amazing. When he comes to training, he can command the attention of 4 teams simultaneously. The kids play better and everyone is extra attentive. It's pretty amazing to see how well he sees the game and communicates simple changes that make the kids better. 

But LAUFA is still LAUFA. The coaching is still uneven. The practices are still all over the city and you often don't know where you're training until the day of (when I go to work in the morning, I often don't know if I'm driving my kid to Glendale or Inglewood that evening...). And now, to pay for the license of the Espanyol name, they've started changing even for the DA.

We ended up leaving (along with at least 3 other kids from my son's team). The parents that have stayed are hoping things will change, but they've been saying it will change for a while now.


----------



## ferbert (Mar 22, 2019)

SBFDad said:


> Not getting 16/17 for next year is a real bummer for these kids and families. Curious what the criteria is for expansion. Like why LAGSD but not LAUFA? Pushes some good players out of DA. Not easy to settle at another academy at this point, especially since the oldest players are 04s trying to break into teams that will be heavy 03s. Takes a bit of the shine off of the RCDE marriage with the pathway capped at U15.


Common people or parents here & there might think that get the older ages are very positive fact and therefore you have to feel selected or special to have those teams. which is partially right but there are more serious things for LAUFA behind all this. example, Since LAUFA is a fully funded organization, older ages are very expensive, they travel a lot . As all of know, LAUFA doesn't charge anything. Is quite easier for academies who charge for everything as Strikers, Pats, Real SoCal, etc...  And also, LAUFA doesn't have hundreds of club teams, as many clubs that you know out there. So, before LAUFA gets those ages, LAUFA needs to make sure that they will be able to continue with the same financial support for those teams and players. We are working to solve that equation this year. So, hopefully.


----------



## ferbert (Mar 22, 2019)

focomoso said:


> The new director of coaching from Espanyol is amazing. When he comes to training, he can command the attention of 4 teams simultaneously. The kids play better and everyone is extra attentive. It's pretty amazing to see how well he sees the game and communicates simple changes that make the kids better.
> 
> But LAUFA is still LAUFA. The coaching is still uneven. The practices are still all over the city and you often don't know where you're training until the day of (when I go to work in the morning, I often don't know if I'm driving my kid to Glendale or Inglewood that evening...). And now, to pay for the license of the Espanyol name, they've started changing even for the DA.
> 
> We ended up leaving (along with at least 3 other kids from my son's team). The parents that have stayed are hoping things will change, but they've been saying it will change for a while now.


It is sad to hear that you leave the club. I guess some places aren't designed to satisfy everyone.  
Espanyol transition is a complex process. many things that laufa is correcting + many things that American soccer does differently in comparison with the RCDE methodology. It will take a bit to see a done transition. every step is a challenge Yes, Diego Morata the Club Director from RCDE is amazing, very knowledgeable coach. few more months to see the result of this "partnership" and to see teams wearing for first time in USA the RCDE uniforms.


----------



## hattrick (Mar 22, 2019)

Is the RCD coach working directly with all the DA teams (u12-u15)?  Or is it only select DA age groups?  Do they work with the club level teams too?


----------



## YNWA 96 (Mar 22, 2019)

ferbert said:


> Common people or parents here & there might think that get the older ages are very positive fact and therefore you have to feel selected or special to have those teams. which is partially right but there are more serious things for LAUFA behind all this. example, Since LAUFA is a fully funded organization, older ages are very expensive, they travel a lot . As all of know, LAUFA doesn't charge anything. Is quite easier for academies who charge for everything as Strikers, Pats, Real SoCal, etc...  And also, LAUFA doesn't have hundreds of club teams, as many clubs that you know out there. So, before LAUFA gets those ages, LAUFA needs to make sure that they will be able to continue with the same financial support for those teams and players. We are working to solve that equation this year. So, hopefully.


LAUFA DA isn't free.  Each player is asked to pay a $500 donation each year, pay for game and  practice uniforms, if the teams wants to play in additional tournamnets ( Surf Cup, LA Galaxy Cup, Man City) players have to pay for that as well. Oh and travel isn't paid for either atleast 05-08 isn't paid for.  I understand the travel distance isn't as far as the 04 team.  I would say LAUFA is highly subsidized but it is not totally funded.


----------



## ferbert (Mar 22, 2019)

YNWA 96 said:


> LAUFA DA isn't free.  Each player is asked to pay a $500 donation each year, pay for game and  practice uniforms, if the teams wants to play in additional tournamnets ( Surf Cup, LA Galaxy Cup, Man City) players have to pay for that as well. Oh and travel isn't paid for either atleast 05-08 isn't paid for.  I understand the travel distance isn't as far as the 04 team.  I would say LAUFA is highly subsidized but it is not totally funded.


I didn't know to pay for your uniforms, tournaments, travel expenses 


hattrick said:


> Is the RCD coach working directly with all the DA teams (u12-u15)?  Or is it only select DA age groups?  Do they work with the club level teams too?


Yes, Diego Morata works with all DA teams. Still hasn't worked with the club teams


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Mar 22, 2019)

YNWA 96 said:


> LAUFA DA isn't free.  Each player is asked to pay a $500 donation each year, pay for game and  practice uniforms, if the teams wants to play in additional tournamnets ( Surf Cup, LA Galaxy Cup, Man City) players have to pay for that as well. Oh and travel isn't paid for either atleast 05-08 isn't paid for.  I understand the travel distance isn't as far as the 04 team.  I would say LAUFA is highly subsidized but it is not totally funded.


Still sounds like a good deal!!


----------



## size_five (Mar 23, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> Still sounds like a good deal!!


Fully funded?  Well that's stretching the truth.  Some low income families may have the "donation" waived, but for the rest, I wouldn't call it a donation.  
Still a good deal, though.


----------



## Zvezdas (Mar 23, 2019)

Forget Espanol partnership, how about hire a full time atlehtic trainer so your DA games are not forfeited like this one today? This is second time in two years this happened when we played Laufa...


----------



## Calisoccer11 (Mar 23, 2019)

Zvezdas said:


> Forget Espanol partnership, how about hire a full time atlehtic trainer so your DA games are not forfeited like this one today? This is second time in two years this happened when we played Laufa...


Why do they keep forfeiting?  What age group?  I ask because I noticed that LAUFC OC has been killing it in National Cup, until today, in the 05 age group.  However, I'm not sure why any kids would want to play in National Cup if they are in the DA and I'm not sure that is even allowed?  Just curious......


----------



## ferbert (Mar 23, 2019)

Zvezdas said:


> Forget Espanol partnership, how about hire a full time atlehtic trainer so your DA games are not forfeited like this one today? This is second time in two years this happened when we played Laufa...


Honestly don't know what are you talking about. Today we played Real SoCal and it was a amazing match. Please be specific on your posts. Thanks


----------



## ferbert (Mar 23, 2019)

Calisoccer11 said:


> Why do they keep forfeiting?  What age group?  I ask because I noticed that LAUFC OC has been killing it in National Cup, until today, in the 05 age group.  However, I'm not sure why any kids would want to play in National Cup if they are in the DA and I'm not sure that is even allowed?  Just curious......


You are a bit confused. LAUFA OC is our amazing pre academy team. They got disqualified today in Nationals, unfortunately. 
But they are the CRL champs. As all you know, pre academy players get to play academy games once in a while. That is how our system is design.
What are the forfeits you guys keep mentioning? Please inform me. I am not aware of any. Thanks


----------



## Zvezdas (Mar 23, 2019)

U13 game you played against rsc was called off at the halftime because your atlehtic trainer left, refs left immediately.


----------



## ferbert (Mar 23, 2019)

Zvezdas said:


> U13 game you played against rsc was called off at the halftime because your atlehtic trainer left, refs left immediately.


That is odd. Why a game will be called off do to a physical trainer?


----------



## Zvezdas (Mar 23, 2019)

Buddy,  you need to get familiar with the USSDA rules, are you affiliated with LAUFA?


----------



## ferbert (Mar 23, 2019)

Zvezdas said:


> Buddy,  you need to get familiar with the USSDA rules, are you affiliated with LAUFA?


A fanatic parent like most here.
I hope you got an easy ONLY victory against laufa. You should be happy then.


----------



## Xman (Mar 25, 2019)

focomoso said:


> The new director of coaching from Espanyol is amazing. When he comes to training, he can command the attention of 4 teams simultaneously. The kids play better and everyone is extra attentive. It's pretty amazing to see how well he sees the game and communicates simple changes that make the kids better.
> 
> But LAUFA is still LAUFA. The coaching is still uneven. The practices are still all over the city and you often don't know where you're training until the day of (when I go to work in the morning, I often don't know if I'm driving my kid to Glendale or Inglewood that evening...). And now, to pay for the license of the Espanyol name, they've started changing even for the DA.
> 
> We ended up leaving (along with at least 3 other kids from my son's team). The parents that have stayed are hoping things will change, but they've been saying it will change for a while now.


These are some of the known facts I learned from a very close friend who left LAUFA
 DA teams as of this year:
The U12 and U14 coaches both have a son on the team, the U13 coach gives privates to some of the players of his team and the U15 has the club presidents son on it


----------



## Chizl (Mar 25, 2019)

ferbert said:


> That is odd. Why a game will be called off do to a physical trainer?


Because it's a DA rule. No trainer....no game.


----------



## Zvezdas (Mar 25, 2019)

This is the only club in the DA system with no trainer, they hired some emt guy to pretend and he left after u12 game, last year trainer or whoever they hired to be at the game did not show up. One time we arrived for a u12 DA game and the field had no goals, game was late because laufa people hastily scrambled to put up goals for two u12 DA games only to find out that some goal parts are missing...


----------



## focomoso (Mar 25, 2019)

ferbert said:


> Since LAUFA is a fully funded organization, older ages are very expensive, they travel a lot . As all of know, LAUFA doesn't charge anything.


This is not true anymore. The U12 DA started charging $150/month which was a factor is some of the kids leaving. It was particularly rough to be asked to pay for a team where the coaches don't have the proper licenses.


----------



## ferbert (Mar 25, 2019)

Zvezdas said:


> This is the only club in the DA system with no trainer, they hired some emt guy to pretend and he left after u12 game, last year trainer or whoever they hired to be at the game did not show up. One time we arrived for a u12 DA game and the field had no goals, game was late because laufa people hastily scrambled to put up goals for two u12 DA games only to find out that some goal parts are missing...


Thanks for the advertisement.
My advise. invest your efforts to improve your team bro. Couple wins, couple ties and massive of losses. I understand your frustration. Let it go! No one is responsible for your team bad performance. Don't share the blame, just digest it. All cool! Thanks for the feedbacks.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 25, 2019)

hattrick said:


> Is the RCD coach working directly with all the DA teams (u12-u15)?  Or is it only select DA age groups?  Do they work with the club level teams too?


He's working with all the DA age groups as far as I can tell. At least U12, U13 and U14 - but he isn't there very often and has 4 teams on the field at the same time.


----------



## ferbert (Mar 25, 2019)

focomoso said:


> This is not true anymore. The U12 DA started charging $150/month which was a factor is some of the kids leaving. It was particularly rough to be asked to pay for a team where the coaches don't have the proper licenses.


That is way off. Academy doesn't charge. Maybe you were invited to be part of the pre academy. Those teams aren't free. That's why some players left.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 25, 2019)

ferbert said:


> It is sad to hear that you leave the club. I guess some places aren't designed to satisfy everyone.
> Espanyol transition is a complex process. many things that laufa is correcting + many things that American soccer does differently in comparison with the RCDE methodology. It will take a bit to see a done transition. every step is a challenge Yes, Diego Morata the Club Director from RCDE is amazing, very knowledgeable coach. few more months to see the result of this "partnership" and to see teams wearing for first time in USA the RCDE uniforms.


There were a lot of factors that went into our leaving. The unpredictable and sometimes very far away field locations was honestly the biggest issue. But the fact that the coaches weren't licensed and didn't really have a grasp of the game was an issue as well (not to mention, as someone else said, one had a kid on the team that happened to play the same position as my son).


----------



## focomoso (Mar 25, 2019)

ferbert said:


> That is way off. Academy doesn't charge. Maybe you were invited to be part of the pre academy. Those teams aren't free. That's why some players left.


Sorry, but were you at the meeting where they said they were going to start changing? I was. The entire DA team was there. They said because they were having to pay Espanyol to license their name, they were going to have to start changing. They said that they'd make exceptions for some players, but everyone else had to pay $150/mo. If this isn't the case, then someone has to look into what the U12 coaches are doing because that's pretty shady.


----------



## ferbert (Mar 25, 2019)

focomoso said:


> Sorry, but were you at the meeting where they said they were going to start changing? I was. The entire DA team was there. They said because they were having to pay Espanyol to license their name, they were going to have to start changing. They said that they'd make exceptions for some players, but everyone else had to pay $150/mo. If this isn't the case, then someone has to look into what the U12 coaches are doing because that's pretty shady.


I am sorry for the misunderstanding. Academy teams don't pay. There is no question about it. If you paid monthly fees to a coach being registered as Full time Player, please let me know. Thanks again for the info. And I am sorry to hear that you left.


----------



## size_five (Mar 25, 2019)

ferbert said:


> I am sorry for the misunderstanding. Academy teams don't pay. There is no question about it. If you paid monthly fees to a coach being registered as Full time Player, please let me know. Thanks again for the info. And I am sorry to hear that you left.


Why would we contact you, if you're just a fanatic parent as you say?

The fact is:  our team was required to fill out a quite intrusive US Soccer scholarship application which needed copies of tax returns. Most of the families that I'm comfortable talking about such things were denied a scholarship on financial grounds and required to pay a $500 donation as well as pay $75 for our practice kits. 

Yes, it's still a good deal, but please don't come on here and tell lies. It's not cool. And, frankly, it's not necessary. People won't be turned from the club if you're straight up about the terms. They will be turned away by lies or shadyness


----------



## YNWA 96 (Mar 25, 2019)

focomoso said:


> He's working with all the DA age groups as far as I can tell. At least U12, U13 and U14 - but he isn't there very often and has 4 teams on the field at the same time.


He predominantly works with the U12 teams.  He's had 1 session with the U13 team and that 1 session was combined with the U12 so he hasn't worked with the U13s solo the entire season.  He's had a few sessions with the U14.  Hopefully he will be able to work with the U13 more in the future.


----------



## lafalafa (Mar 26, 2019)

size_five said:


> Why would we contact you, if you're just a fanatic parent as you say?
> 
> The fact is:  our team was required to fill out a quite intrusive US Soccer scholarship application which needed copies of tax returns. Most of the families that I'm comfortable talking about such things were denied a scholarship on financial grounds and required to pay a $500 donation as well as pay $75 for our practice kits.
> 
> Yes, it's still a good deal, but please don't come on here and tell lies. It's not cool. And, frankly, it's not necessary. People won't be turned from the club if you're straight up about the terms. They will be turned away by lies or shadyness


Yup been going on for at least 2 seasons now but @ferbert always denies even when there 50x people saying otherwise.

This is one of the reasons they don't have a olders program because nobody want to put up with the chaos and pay more for a substandard experience.

If your federal poverty level you can get a ussda scholarship and this club will wave some fees but everybody else who is the majority are paying something.

Sad to hear the RCD partnership is costing families even more $$$ to basically wear somebody's jesery and pay for a small slice of a coaches time once in a while.


----------



## Wez (Mar 26, 2019)

lafalafa said:


> Yup been going on for at least 2 seasons now but @ferbert always denies even when there 50x people saying otherwise.


My experience matches what ferbert is saying, what went on with other teams I have no idea.


----------



## hattrick3 (Mar 26, 2019)

focomoso said:


> Sorry, but were you at the meeting where they said they were going to start changing? I was. The entire DA team was there. They said because they were having to pay Espanyol to license their name, they were going to have to start changing. They said that they'd make exceptions for some players, but everyone else had to pay $150/mo. If this isn't the case, then someone has to look into what the U12 coaches are doing because that's pretty shady.


I heard they were disqualified because there were older boys playing in the 05 team. I wonder if those older boys also played in their CRL games....


----------



## hattrick3 (Mar 26, 2019)

Sorry I quoted a wrong conment in the above post.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 26, 2019)

ferbert said:


> I am sorry for the misunderstanding. Academy teams don't pay. There is no question about it. If you paid monthly fees to a coach being registered as Full time Player, please let me know. Thanks again for the info. And I am sorry to hear that you left.


I've already gone over this with Rocky.


----------



## focomoso (Mar 26, 2019)

YNWA 96 said:


> He (Diego Morata) predominantly works with the U12 teams.  He's had 1 session with the U13 team and that 1 session was combined with the U12 so he hasn't worked with the U13s solo the entire season.  He's had a few sessions with the U14.  Hopefully he will be able to work with the U13 more in the future.


When we left in Jan/Feb, he had had no solo sessions with the U12s either. He came to talk to the team right after the announcement, but all the sessions had been the combined U12, 13, 14 full field ones that I think also included some club teams, whichever teams were practicing that day. This may (or may not) have changed since we left.


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Sep 19, 2019)

1 year has passed and genuinely curious on how this partnership has gone.

Has this happened?

"Yes, laufa's teams will not only be competing against DA teams. Also will be competing against European academies in Barcelona in a public/ private games, training or tournaments."


----------



## size_five (Sep 19, 2019)

OCsoccerdad7777 said:


> 1 year has passed and genuinely curious on how this partnership has gone.
> 
> Has this happened?
> 
> "Yes, laufa's teams will not only be competing against DA teams. Also will be competing against European academies in Barcelona in a public/ private games, training or tournaments."


The partnership has been dissolved
Communicated reasons (LAUFA's side) had to do with Espanyol wanting a signed contract and financial payments.  

That's the extent of my knowledge on the subject


----------



## OCsoccerdad7777 (Sep 19, 2019)

size_five said:


> The partnership has been dissolved
> Communicated reasons (LAUFA's side) had to do with Espanyol wanting a signed contract and financial payments.
> 
> That's the extent of my knowledge on the subject


Bummer. thank you for the info.


----------



## jpeter (Sep 19, 2019)

size_five said:


> The partnership has been dissolved
> Communicated reasons (LAUFA's side) had to do with Espanyol wanting a signed contract and financial payments.
> 
> That's the extent of my knowledge on the subject


Say what? 

Wasn't there a press conference on TV, council people pitching double the opportunity for local community players,  flags flying, the whole nine yards but there was no contact?  Wing the whole thing for publicity or what?

Payments not showing up yeah about par for the course with them.


----------

